

Microsoft Research Unveils Gloveless Digital Hand Interface - paulschlacter
http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2410727,00.asp

======
jaipilot747
Interesting concept! I understand it is a research prototype, but wonder how
it could be shaped into a product. I doubt wouldn't want to walk around
wearing something that large on my wrists. Maybe if they could make it
smaller...

Why does their IR camera (which seems to take up most space) have such a huge
surface?

